# New CCP Prototype



## Furball

Tommy:

You let me handle the new prototype CCP 11 foot 3-6 oz several weeks ago and it felt really sweet. Any word when these may be on the market???

- Tom


----------



## Tommy

Tom,

I'm pretty excited about the new rod/blank. Working the details out now...

Tommy


----------



## Furball

I have a Wheels Reel 11 Foot which is my mainstay for fishing bait and heavy lures up north. I am wondering if this might not be a worthy successor. 




Tommy said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'm pretty excited about the new rod/blank. Working the details out now...
> 
> Tommy


----------



## Tommy

I think it would be more than worthy...


----------



## Guest

Tommy, 

Any word on the G2 availability? Will you have them soon or will it be a few more months? I will have the funds for the 13' 3-6 at the end of the month.


----------



## Tommy

They are not ready yet. Still working out the details and pricing. When the G2 comes out, it will most likely be phased in based on model and current inventory. If you are ready, then go with the current 13 3-6, it is a great rod and a top seller!!


----------



## teff35

What is the G2 model? Is it just a particular length and weight or is it a new rod construction?


----------



## Tommy

Teff,

G2 stands for generation 2. It will be the next evolution of the CPS rods. New rod construction.


----------



## teff35

Tommy,

Thanks for the response. Sounds exciting. I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Tommy, I think I will go ahead and get one, that way it matches the 8-12! Call you next week.


----------



## Tommy

Great!


----------



## Benji

What's going to be the major difference in the new blanks? Could I have a 70/30 split 6-10 or 8-12 g2 cps in the future?


----------



## Gupster33

Also wondering when we’ll see these. The 50/50 split is a main selling point for me due to portability


----------



## Spladle160

Tommy, Do you have any employees with weak morals we could pay to leak information on the G2 rods? Especially the 13' 3-6 and a possible release date?


----------



## Furball

The one I looked at and held was really nice!!!!!   :0


----------



## Scooter

Hey Tommy, will there be any difference regarding the physical weight of the new blanks (compared to the original models)? Thanks!


----------



## Tommy

Scooter,

The new Gen 2 rods will be lighter with better casting performance or they won't make it past testing... 

Tommy


----------



## Scooter

I wouldn't expect anything less!


----------



## Guest

Tommy said:


> Scooter,
> 
> The new Gen 2 rods will be lighter with better casting performance or they won't make it past testing...
> 
> Tommy



Will they still be slide-in ferrules or will they be slip-over ferrules? I prefer the latter style.


----------



## Tommy

PR4L

The CPS heavy rods are and will be parallel butt with the tip inserting into the butt section with a 50/50 split. My lighter rods (12' and under) have the tip over butt joint.

Tommy


----------



## Guest

Tommy said:


> PR4L
> 
> The CPS heavy rods are and will be parallel butt with the tip inserting into the butt section with a 50/50 split. My lighter rods (12' and under) have the tip over butt joint.
> 
> Tommy


Thanks, Tommy.


----------



## Furball

When are the new rods coming out!!!!!


----------



## Tommy

I have a full and complete test/demo set (entire lineup) being produced now. As soon as these pass testing , it is on to production. I know it is slow, but it is important to get it right...  The first gen rods took almost 2 years to go to production. I hope I can beat that this time... 

Tommy


----------



## Islander80

Are you planning on adding any rods to the lineup?


----------



## Tommy

Same design with a more modern carbon fiber blend and upgraded to FUJI K guides.

Tommy


----------



## Adam

Have seen the prototype drum rod, it's going to be badass.


----------



## Furball

I am really looking forward to seeing and casting them.


----------



## TreeClimber

Any news?


----------



## Spladle160

It's almost time to crawl out of hibernation.


----------



## Guest

Got to throw the new 8-12 gen2 last week when I ran into Tommy at the point. Very nice rod and the weight difference is definitely noticeable from the gen1. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Adam

Threw Tommy's new Gen2 8-12oz a couple weeks ago as well ...I think I must have one this fall when the blanks are delivered. Very light and responsive and just plain looks awesome!


----------

